# Shrimp Cocktail Ceviche



## cheftom (Oct 22, 2007)

Ceviche is a form of citrus marinated seafood salad that originated in its current form in the Viceroyalty of Peru.  The marinade used in ceviche is citrus based, with lemons and limes being the most commonly used. In addition to adding flavor, the citric acid causes the proteins in the seafood to become denatured, which pickles or “cooks” the fish without heat. The result tastes more like a cooked dish and less like raw fish preparations such as Japanese sashimi. Old style ceviche was left up to 3 hours for marinade. Modern style ceviche usually has a very short marinating period.  This recipe takes the classic shrimp cocktail and puts a Mexican twist on this famous appetizer.  While it is not an authentic ceviche, it captures all the flavors of a true ceviche.

 1/2 cup fresh lime juice
+plus  2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 lb. small fresh shrimp, peeled
1/3 medium white onion, chopped
1/3 cup fresh cilantro
1/2 cup ketchup
2 tablespoons hot sauce (optional)
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup diced and peeled cucumber
1/2 cup diced and peeled jicama
1 small ripe avocado, peeled, pitted, cubed
salt, to taste
1 lime cut into slices
4 small tortillas warmed and cut into appetizer size pieces

 Bring 1 quart of salted water to a boil.  Add shrimp and 2 tablespoons of lime juice.  Cook for a couple minutes until the shrimp turns pink.
Place the shrimp in a large bowl to cool in the refrigerator.  Once cooled, toss with the remaining ingredients.
Place in refrigerator again until serving.  Serve shrimp in a martini glass or nice dish.  Garnish with cilantro and slices of lime.  Serve each with a couple pieces of tortilla.

 Makes 6 appetizer servings


----------

